# Regler mit 2 Führungsgrößen?



## Betriebselektriker28 (19 Oktober 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe hier folgende Aufgabenstellung:

Ein Regelventil soll das Niveau in einem Tank auf einen bestimmten Stand halten. 
Der Durchfluss darf dabei aber nicht einen voreingestellten Wert überschreiten.

Ich habe also eine Durchflussmessung und eine Füllstandsmessung.

Derzeit wird nur auf den erwünschten maximalen Durchfluss geregelt und bei erreichen des Füllstandes wird das Ventil einfach geschlossen.  
Dies führt zu unerwünschten Druckschlägen. 



Zur Verfügung steht eine S7-314C

Mein Lösungsansatz:

-2x CON_C Regler von Siemens
-Regler 1 hat den Durchfluss als Führungsgröße, und beeinflusst mit dem Stellwert 
den Maximalen Stellwert "LMN-HLM" von Regler 2, der als Führungsgröße den Tankfüllstand hat. 

Andersherum wäre natürlich auch möglich. 

Was wäre eure Strategie? 
Kann man das so machen?


Kurze Eckdaten der Anlage:
-gewünschter Zufluss: ca. zw. 10-120m³/h
-Tankvolumen 400m³
-Abfluss aus dem Tank: 10-300m³/h  
-Medium: Wasser 

Danke für eure Zeit!


----------



## blackpeat (19 Oktober 2020)

Ja würde ich gleich machen ich habe das bei einer Heizung bei uns gemacht. Ich hab da zwei Temperaturmessungen ich will auf die weiter entfernte Regeln, mit der Messungen nah an der Heizung sorge ich dafür das ich beim Start nicht zu viel heize.

Vielleicht würde ich die Regler anders herum anordnen weil du ja eigentlich den Tankfüllstand regeln willst. Der Durchfluss ist da die begrenzende Größe.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (19 Oktober 2020)

*Stichwort: Kaskadenregelung*



Betriebselektriker28 schrieb:


> .. Andersherum wäre natürlich auch möglich. ..


Das hängt davon ab, was du letzten Endes regeln möchtest. Aus deinen Erläuterungen geht hervor, dass es hierbei um den Füllstand geht. Somit ist der Regler des Füllstands der *Führungsregler*, der Regler des Durchflusses ist der *Folgeregler*. Mit dem Stellsignal des Führungsreglers (0..100 bzw. 0..*-*100)) verschiebst du den Sollwert des Folgereglers zwischen Min und Max (10 .. 300m³/h). Beachten musst du, dass der Regler für den Füllstand einen negativen Regelsinn bekommen muss, d.h. bei Überschreitung der Regelgröße muss der Stellgrad ansteigen. Dieser Stellgrad ist die *Führungsgröße* für den Durchfluss. Die Begriffe *Führungsgröße* und *Regelgröße* beschreiben also verschiedene Dinge!

Suche nach "Kaskadenregelung".


----------



## Heinileini (19 Oktober 2020)

Betriebselektriker28 schrieb:


> Ein Regelventil soll das Niveau in einem Tank auf einen bestimmten Stand halten.
> Der Durchfluss darf dabei aber nicht einen voreingestellten Wert überschreiten.
> Derzeit wird nur auf den erwünschten maximalen Durchfluss geregelt und bei erreichen des Füllstandes wird das Ventil einfach geschlossen.
> Dies führt zu unerwünschten Druckschlägen.


Damit ist doch alles gesagt, worauf es ankommt und was vermieden werden muss.
Der Pegel soll gehalten werden, aber dabei darf eine gewisse DurchflussMenge (bzw. -Geschwindigkeit) nicht überschritten werden und die DurchflussGeschwindigkeit darf nicht zu schnell verändert werden. 

Was muss die Regelung der DurchflussGeschwindigkeit können?
Muss sie die Geschwindigkeit begrenzen? Nein, wir begrenzen den Sollwert des Reglers.
Muss sie die ÄnderungsGeschwindigkeit der DurchflussGeschwindigkeit begrenzen? Nein, wir begrenzen die Änderungsgeschwindigkeit des Sollwertes.
Damit kann dieser Regler "frei" arbeiten, ohne an irgendwelche Grenzen zu stossen oder gegen irgendwelche Hindernisse anregeln zu müssen.

Was muss die Regelung des Pegels können?
Sie muss zum jeweiligen Manko des Pegels die passende DurchflussGeschwindigkeit vorgeben können.

Wir nehmen die Stellgrösse des PegelReglers und manipulieren sie, bevor wir sie auf den SollwertEingang des DurchflussReglers weiterleiten.
Wenn der PegelRegler die Möglichkeit bietet, seine StellGrösse zu begrenzen, dann können wir sie nutzen und der eine Teil der Manipulation ist damit schon erledigt. Ansonsten programmieren wir die Begrenzung "zu Fuss". Ich neige zu letzterem, um den DurchflussRegler mit der vorgeschalteten Manipulation testen zu können, ohne jeglichen Einfluss des PegelReglers.
Jetzt müssen wir noch die ÄnderungsGeschwindigkeit begrenzen. Eigentlich müssten wir mehr darüber wissen, welches Verhalten dieser Begrenzung für ein optimales Verhalten erforderlich ist.
Ich würde zunächst mal eine simple Rampe hierfür vorsehen und damit herumexperimentieren ... (evtl. zwei Rampen und die flachere nur dann aktivieren, wenn der Wert nur wenig grösser als 0 ist und sich weiterhin der 0 nähert).

PS:


Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> ... verschiebst du den Sollwert des Folgereglers zwischen Min und Max (10 .. 300m³/h). Beachten musst du, dass ...


... Min 0 ist und nicht 10 m³/h!


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (19 Oktober 2020)

Heinileini, wie kommst du denn auf diese Weisheit? Nach den Eckdaten, welche in 1# genannt wurden, beträgt der minimale Durchfluss 10m³/h. Warum sollte das nicht stimmen? Es kann doch durchaus gewünscht sein, dass ein gewisser Mindestdurchfluss erhalten bleiben soll, oder dass der Behälter unter bestimmten Bedingungen leer läuft. Je nach Zufluss/Abfluss kann der Behälter wahrscheinlich auch überlaufen.


----------



## Heinileini (19 Oktober 2020)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Heinileini, wie kommst du denn auf diese Weisheit?


Moin Dagobert, für mich zählt auch bzw. insbesondere folgende Bemerkung zu den Eckdaten:


Betriebselektriker28 schrieb:


> Derzeit wird nur auf den erwünschten maximalen Durchfluss geregelt und bei erreichen des Füllstandes wird das Ventil einfach geschlossen.
> Dies führt zu unerwünschten Druckschlägen.


Woraus sich die anderen Eckdaten ergeben, weiss meine Glaskugel leider nicht. Sie sieht darin zwar einen Widerspruch, aber sie sieht auch, dass dieser Widerspruch zu ernsten Folgen/Konflikten führt, wenn alle Eckdaten in jeder Situation buchstabengetreu befolgt werden müssen.
Wenn die "normale" Regelung sich in einem vorgegebenen Bereich tummeln darf und soll, heisst das für mich, dass auch Fälle ausserhalb dieses Bereichs vernünftig behandelt/abgefangen werden müssen. 
Das totale Schliessen des Ventils scheint mir nicht ungewöhnlich und nicht das Problem zu sein, wohl aber das schlagartige totale Schliessen.

PS:


> ... dass der Behälter unter bestimmten Bedingungen leer läuft. Je nach Zufluss/Abfluss kann der Behälter wahrscheinlich auch überlaufen.


Wenn das so gewünscht bzw. zulässig ist, wozu brauchen wir dann 2 Regler?


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (19 Oktober 2020)

Heinileini schrieb:


> "... dass der Behälter unter bestimmten Bedingungen leer läuft. Je nach Zufluss/Abfluss kann der Behälter wahrscheinlich auch überlaufen."
> Wenn das so gewünscht bzw. zulässig ist, wozu brauchen wir dann 2 Regler?


Weil im *Normalfall* der Füllstand geregelt und der Durchfluss begrenzt werden soll, Heinileini.


----------



## Heinileini (19 Oktober 2020)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Weil im *Normalfall* der Füllstand geregelt und der Durchfluss begrenzt werden soll.


Hat Deine Glaskugel sich schon entschieden, ob im Normalfall der Durchfluss im Zufluss oder im Abfluss begrenzt/geregelt werden soll?
Ich tippe auf Zufluss, lasse mich aber gerne noch überraschen. 

PS:
Das klingt vielleicht so, als sei ich mit der Beschreibung der Aufgabenstellung ziemlich unzufrieden ... bin ich aber gar nicht - ich finde sie eigentlich überdurchschnittlich klar!


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (19 Oktober 2020)

Heinileini, sowohl die Problembeschreibung vom BE28 als auch mein Lösungsvorschlag waren relativ unmissverständlich.
Ich und Glaskugel, ich lache mich tot  !


----------



## Betriebselektriker28 (19 Oktober 2020)

Danke schon mal für euren zahlreichen Input!

Ich versuche mal auf ein paar Details einzugehen:

-Der Abfluss ergibt sich aus dem momentanen Bedarf, den Puffertanks ist eine Druckerhöhungsanlage nachgeschaltet, diese hält den Druck auf einen eingestellten Wert (5bar) 

-Da der Pufferspeicher ja doch recht groß ist und der durchschnittliche Verbrauch weniger als die 115m³/h beträgt sollte es hier keine Probleme geben. (Tagesverbrauch in etwa 2000m³)

-Der Zufluss darf die 115m³ nicht übersteigen da es vom Wasserversorger so vorgegeben wird. 

-Ein Überlauf ist nicht erwünscht, falls gar keine Abnahme erfolgt würde das Regelventil natürlich geschlossen werden. 
bzw ist nach dem Regelventil noch ein Abschaltventil und eine Entleerung der Tankfüllleitung.

-Sollte der Tank also mit den 10m³ Durchfluss drohen überzulaufen wir das Regelventil geschlossen, Das Zulaufventil ebenso und die Entleerung geöffnet. (Frostschutz)
Dies kann aber maximal am Wochenende mal passieren. Selbst da ist es unwahrscheinlich. 

-Aber im Normalbetrieb ist immer ein gewisser Durchfluss erwünscht, deswegen die 10m³ als Minimum. Eventuell auch nur 5m³, das wird über das HMI einstellbar sein. 

Also wie Dagobert schon gesagt hat:

Füllstand wird geregelt.
Durchfluss soll begrenzt werden. 

Edit sagt: 
Ein Leerlaufen muss unter allen Umständen vermieden werden, allerdings ist das bei einem Durchfluss von 115m³ eben nicht möglich. Der Füllstand wird auf ein gewisses Minimum überwacht, Der Öffnungsgrad des Ventils mit dem Istdurchfluss auf Plausibilität geprüft und das ganze wird dann bei Abweichungen über ein "Telenot" System per Anruf an den zuständigen Techniker gemeldet. 

Abgesehen davon gibt es noch eine zweite Wasserzuleitung mit einem weiteren Regelventil auf die im Störungsfall umgeschaltet werden soll, aber das ganze hat nichts mit der eigentlichen Aufgabenstellung zu tun. Bzw. brauche ich dafür keine Hilfe. 

LG
Michael


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (19 Oktober 2020)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Heinileini, sowohl die Problembeschreibung vom BE28 ... waren relativ unmissverständlich...


Das nehme ich hiermit zurück und verabschiede mich aus der Diskussion.


----------



## Betriebselektriker28 (19 Oktober 2020)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Das nehme ich hiermit zurück und verabschiede mich aus der Diskussion.



Versteh ich jetzt nicht...hab ja nichts anderes geschrieben als im Eröffnungspost, nur habe ich versucht auf diverse aufgekommene Fragen einzugehen. 

Wie man es macht ist es falsch. 

Aber ist ja auch egal, ich denke auf meiner Seite sind soweit alle Unklarheiten beseitigt, also Danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## winnman (19 Oktober 2020)

Und wenn da einfach nur das Schließen etwas verlangsamt wird? Es geht ja nur darum die Druckschläge zu verhindern.

Dann würde der "normale Regler" gleichbleiben, ev. den SW des Pegels etwas vermindern und dann das Schließen über eine Rampe realisieren.


----------



## Betriebselektriker28 (19 Oktober 2020)

winnman schrieb:


> Und wenn da einfach nur das Schließen etwas verlangsamt wird? Es geht ja nur darum die Druckschläge zu verhindern.
> 
> Dann würde der "normale Regler" gleichbleiben, ev. den SW des Pegels etwas vermindern und dann das Schließen über eine Rampe realisieren.



Hab ich auch vorgeschlagen, währe das einfachste. 
Aber es ist halt anders erwünscht. 

Wenn ich das aber über eine Rampe realisiere kann ich am Ende eh auch das Tankniveau damit "regeln"

Werds mir noch überlegen.


----------



## Heinileini (19 Oktober 2020)

Betriebselektriker28 schrieb:


> Onkel Dagobert schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Das nehme ich hiermit zurück und verabschiede mich aus der Diskussion.
> ...


Das verstehe ich auch nicht, Dagobert. Michael hat uns nun aufgeklärt, *warum* Maximal- und Minimalwert, aber für die Aufgabenstellung an sich ist das doch bedeutungslos.
Einen Widerspruch zur (ich meine immer noch klaren) Aufgabenstellung in #1 kann ich nicht feststellen. 
Du darfst ruhig zugeben, dass Du eine sehr fähige Glaskugel hast. Das ist keine Schande!

Tja, Michael, ich finde, Du hast nichts falsch gemacht. 
Du sollt also den Minimalwert umschaltbar machen und der Minimalwert 0 ist also auch nicht so absurd oder praxisfremd, dass er generell nicht zu betrachten wäre. 
Also bleibe ich bei meiner Überlegung, für den DurchflussRegler von einem Minimalwert 0 auszugehen, der jedoch eine SonderBehandlung auslöst. Mit "vorsichtigem" Schliessen des Ventils an einer Rampe - das kann noch der Regler "regeln" - und mit anschliessendem LeerlaufenLassen der ZuflussLeitung.
Was wir daraus machen, wenn der Regler sagt, der Minimalwert muss unterschritten werden, das ist also ein Thema ausserhalb der Regelung und muss noch drumherum gestrickt werden - aber der Regler muss dazu in der Lage sein, das Betreten dieser "verbotenen Zone" zu erlauben, sonst würde dieser Fall nie erkannt.

Regler nötig oder nur ein Fahren an einer Rampe gesteuert durch einen Sollwert-Istwert-Vergleich? Letzteres ist doch schon ein "Regler"!

Anmerkung:
Beim PegelRegler würde ich auf den IntegralAnteil unbedingt verzichten. Wir manipulieren nämlich die von ihm gelieferte StellGrösse, indem wir sie begrenzen und ihre ÄnderungsGeschwindigkeit verlangsamen.
Das führt dazu, dass der I-Anteil umso mehr dagegen an arbeiten will, um unsere Manipulation zu kompensieren.
Ein möglichst präzises Ausregeln des Pegels ist bei kleinen DurchflussMengen ohnehin nicht erreichbar, solange ein MinimalWert zu berücksichtigen ist.

Mittlerweile komme ich zu der Einsicht, dass sich die Widersprüche ergeben aus Anforderungen, die einerseits aus "Wunschdenken" stammen und andererseits sich aus technischen Gründen ergeben.


----------



## Betriebselektriker28 (19 Oktober 2020)

Heinileini schrieb:


> .....
> Mittlerweile komme ich zu der Einsicht, dass sich die Widersprüche ergeben aus Anforderungen, die einerseits aus "Wunschdenken" stammen und andererseits sich aus technischen Gründen ergeben.



Eigentlich ist das doch ziemlich oft so als SPS-Techniker...  ROFLMAOROFLMAO


Genaugenommen ist es ja auch ziemlich egal ob der Tankfüllstand +/- 10.000 Liter schwankt, ein smoother gleichmäßiger Durchfluss der nicht auf 0 zurückgeht ist das Ziel. Zumindest mein Ziel. 

Ich denke mit den hier gegebenen Hinweisen und Beispielen sollte es kein Problem sein das sauber hinzukriegen.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (19 Oktober 2020)

Michael,

entschuldige, ich krieg manchmal einen zu viel, wenn einfache Dinge verkompliziert werden. Sieh dir an, wie eine Kaskadenregelung funktioniert und mache das beste daraus. Du warst ja eingangs fast schon auf dem richtigen Weg.


----------



## Heinileini (19 Oktober 2020)

Betriebselektriker28 schrieb:


> Genaugenommen ist es ja auch ziemlich egal ob der Tankfüllstand +/- 10.000 Liter schwankt, ein smoother gleichmäßiger Durchfluss der nicht auf 0 zurückgeht ist das Ziel. Zumindest mein Ziel.


Hmmm, ziemlich egal, ob 10 m³ Füllstand zu viel oder zu wenig, Hauptsache Durchfluss ist smooth und wird nicht zu 0?
Prognosen sind aber schwierig. Besonders, wenn sie die Zukunft betreffen! 
Ein Regler versucht, einen Istwert möglichst nahe am Sollwert zu halten. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Er liest keine Zeitung, weiss nicht wann welches Programm im Fernsehen kommt, nicht einmal, wie das Wetter ist oder welcher Wochentag und, ob Feiertag oder nicht oder Schulferien u.s.w ...
Ob es aber gerade sinnvoll ist, den Pegel in Hinblick auf zu erwartendende Steigerung des Bedarfs anzuheben oder ihn wegen zu erwartenden Nachlassens der Nachfrage abzusenken, woran können wir das erkennen?
Was Du brauchst, sind ErfahrungsWerte, statistische Auswertungen und wahrscheinlich so eine Art WochenSchaltuhr, die Dir die sich ständig ändernden Sollwerte für den PegelRegler vorgibt.


----------



## Betriebselektriker28 (19 Oktober 2020)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Michael,
> 
> entschuldige, ich krieg manchmal einen zu viel, wenn einfache Dinge verkompliziert werden. Sieh dir an, wie eine Kaskadenregelung funktioniert und mache das beste daraus. Du warst ja eingangs fast schon auf dem richtigen Weg.



Alles gut, ich wollte ja nur eurer Diskussion über die möglichen Gegebenheiten entgegenwirken.
Da bin ich wohl etwas übers Ziel hinausgeschossen um weitere Fragen schon im Vorhinein zu beantworten. 

Wie auch immer, werde mir das mit der Reglerkaskade mal als Grundlage ansehen, und weitere Optimierungen fallen mir dann schon ein. 

Ich wollte es nur nicht von Anfang an falsch angehen. Danke euch allen! 
Im Prinzip habt ihr ja meine Grundgedanken bestätigt und ich habe gleichzeitig wieder einiges gelernt. 

@Heinileini:
Könnte mir ja noch den Durchfluss von der Druckerhöhungsanlage übers Netzwerk holen und dementsprechend noch die Regelung beeinflussen... 
Aber mal ehrlich, ich denke das wird auch so ohne Probleme laufen. 

LG und Gute Nacht
Michael


----------



## Heinileini (20 Oktober 2020)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> entschuldige, ich krieg manchmal einen zu viel, wenn einfache Dinge verkompliziert werden.
> Sieh dir an, wie eine Kaskadenregelung funktioniert und mache das beste daraus. Du warst ja eingangs fast schon auf dem richtigen Weg.


@Dagobert
Ich mag es auch nicht, wenn einfache Dinge verkompliziert werden. Wo genau hast Du denn eine der mehrere Verkomplizierungen einfacher Dinge gewittert?
Ich habe mir schon die Bemerkung verkniffen, dass wir es möglicherweise mit einer Kaskade aus 3 Reglern zu tun haben, wenn das Stellventil nämlich einen Regler beinhaltet. 

@Michael
Genau, sieh Dir an, wie eine KaskadenRegelung funktioniert. Sie wird Dir bestimmt bekannt vorkommen, weil Dagobert und ich Dir genau so etwas vorgeschlagen haben. Lediglich beim Thema Begrenzung waren wir uns nicht einig über eine der beiden zu berücksichtigenden Grenzen. Da Du sowohl beim Zufluss als auch beim Abfluss von demselben Minimalwert (10 m³/h) ausgehst, ist dies aber kein Thema, solange beim Abfluss keine Unterschreitung des Minimalwertes auftritt.


----------



## Betriebselektriker28 (20 Oktober 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

wollte euch nur eine kurze Rückmeldung geben:
Läuft bereits ziemlich gut! ​

Manchmal sinkt der Füllstand natürlich unter Soll, da ich eben die Beschränkung auf 115m³ habe, ist aber für die Funktion nicht relevant.


----------

